# un ipod pour pas cher, enfin...



## beyond (20 Septembre 2006)

pas mal quand meme la refurb d'aujourd'hui, j'ai particulierement apprecie ce passage la:
*Refurb iPod nano 4GB White - Apple Certified*
En savoir plus
	                         	                         	                             Economisez jusque 35% du prix par rapport au prix original 
 *Prix original: Eur 268,57*
*Nouveau prix: Eur 175,00* 
                                        (Eur 146,32                                             HT)
 Expédié sous:
7 jours
Livraison gratuite

							Ajoutez  *






 Apple Certified Refurbished iPod w/ video* *Refurb iPod 30GB White with Video - Apple Certified*
En savoir plus
	                         	                         	                             Economisez jusque 42% du prix par rapport au prix original 
 *Prix original: Eur 325,00*
*Nouveau prix: Eur 189,00* 
                                        (Eur 158,03                                             HT)
 Expédié sous:
24 h
Livraison gratuite
entre


cool quand meme, on a le choix entre un nano a 4 giga et un video a 30 giga pour une quinzaine d'euros de difference.
difficile de se decider.
j'ai pas mal hesiter avant de poster ca, mais la, je me suis dis que ca vallait le coup d'etre signale, si un modo n'est pas convaincu de la pertinence de ce post, qu'il le dise, il y aura qu'a le faire sauter, ou le replasser ailleur.
voila.


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

Difficile de comparer les deux produits ... 
par contre en suivant ton raisonnement, la différence sur le prix original n'est pas énorme non plus


----------



## beyond (20 Septembre 2006)

ca va peut etre paraitre bebete, mais quand tu dis difficile de comparer (je precise que je n'ai pas d'ipod et que je ne suis pas specialiste)mais a mes yeux, entre un ipod nano et un ipod video, je ne vois pas vraiment ce qui empeche la comparaison, mais il doit y en avoir une qui m'echappe vu ta reaction.
(hormis bien sur le fait que l'un fasse video et pas l'autre)
attention, j'ai pas dit ca pour le simple plaisir de polemiquer.
cela dit, si tu pouvais m'expliquer un peu pourquoi d'apres toi c'est difficile de comparer, je me sentirais mieux, ca me permettrait d'en savoir un peu plus sur l'ipod, car de ce cote, ma culture est loin d'etre grande.
merci pour tes lumieres, surtout que ca commence a faire un petit moment que ca me demange, mais helas j'ai toujours trouve ca un peu trop cher pour un baladeur (surtout quand on voit ce que fait la concurrence)
je dois admettre que les prix sont de plus en plus attractifs, bigre, je risque de craquer un jour.
alors je prefererai connaitre les bons et mauvais cotes avant de me lancer.

ps: quand je dis difficile de me decider, c'est de l'humour, je vois vraiment pas ce qui me ferait hesiter pour une difference d'environ 15 euros, vu la difference de taille de stockage, presque 8 fois plus gros.
mais je dois avoir le cerveau en compote (normal, j'ai la creve) parce que je pige pas ta deuxieme phrase, y a tout de meme 136 euros de difference avec l'original, tu trouve pas ca important?
ou bien c'est de l'humour aussi?
(et la c'est moi qui ai pas pige, lol)


----------



## Lizandre (20 Septembre 2006)

Difficile de comparer les deux iPods, car leurs diff&#233;rences technologiques ne les destinent pas au m&#234;me usage.

Essaies de faire du jogging avec un mod&#232;le &#224; disque dur... ouille ouille ! R&#233;ciproquement, essaie de mettre quelques dizaines de disques encod&#233;s en lossless sur un mod&#232;le &#224; m&#233;moire flash... a&#239;e a&#239;e !

Je crois que c'est comme cela qu'il faut comprendre cette remarque : les deux mod&#232;les r&#233;pondent &#224; des besoins diff&#233;rents (quel encodage, quelle type de mobilit&#233;, quel usage vid&#233;o, fr&#233;quence d&#233;sir&#233;e de la synchronisation avec le mac, diversit&#233; d&#233;sir&#233;e de la musique pr&#233;sente sur l'ipod, etc.), une comparaison sur la base du prix risque de passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; des besoins du futur utilisateur.

Je connais des tas de gens qui ont un balladeur num&#233;rique qui prend la poussi&#232;re, parce que leur appareil ne correspond pas &#224; l'usage "musique en ballade" du propri&#233;taire.


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

Salut, 

Un conseil : aère un peu tes messages car il faut du courage pour tout lire  

Alors pour moi il y a autant de différence entre un iPod et un Nano qu'entre un clé USB et un DD externe. Tu vois ce que je veux dire. 

Dans mes déplacements quotidiens j'utilise mon iPod Mini alors que quand je parts plus longtemps je prends l'iPod. Ensuite pour faire du sport je te dis pas ... imagine l'iPod vidéo au bras pour aller faire un jogging. D'autre part l'iPod vidéo peut être utilisé comme DD externe vu la capacité . Après j'ai deux modèles ... c'est peut-être pour ça que je me permets de dire que l'utilisation n'est pas la même. Mais je pense qu'avant l'achat il faut bien se demander de quoi on a besoin. 

Ensuite quand tu parles de la "concurrence" ... j'aimerai bien des exemples :mouais: car franchement je ne vois pas ... pas la peine de me comparer le Nano à la première clé USB Walkman  

La différence de prix : 325 -268 = 57 . Comment trouves-tu 136 euros  . Je ne suis pas allé vérifier les prix sur le store, j'ai pris ceux qui sont indiqués dans ton premier message. 

Pour finir : si tu veux en savoir plus : il y a le petit frère de MacG : iGeneration

J'espère avoir précisé ma pensée, elle n'engage que moi


----------



## Claude number X (20 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Difficile de comparer les deux produits ...



C'est vrai que les fonctions (lecture vid&#233;o, vid&#233;o out, possibilit&#233; de d&#233;charger un APN) et l'encombrement font qu'ils ne se classe pas vraiment dans la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie



chandler_jf a dit:


> par contre en suivant ton raisonnement, la diff&#233;rence sur le prix original n'est pas &#233;norme non plus



Disons que le nouveau nano 4 Go est &#224; 209 euros sur l'Apple Store contre 175 pour l'ancien 4 Go sur le Refurb aujourd'hui, soit une &#233;conomie de 34 euros. C'est vrai que c'est pas l'affaire du si&#232;cle

Pour le mod&#232;le 30 Go en revanche, 189 euro sur le refurb aujourd'hui contre 289 sur l'Apple Store, le deal est plus qu'int&#233;ressant (je crois pas qu'il y ai de fonction suppl&#233;mentaire sur la derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration)

Bref, quelque soit ton achat, si tu es content beyong c'est le principal.


----------



## Claude number X (20 Septembre 2006)

Un peu grillé par le post de chandler_jf :rateau: 
mais pas trop quand même puisqu'on aborde des sujets différents


----------



## beyond (20 Septembre 2006)

(navre pour la lisibilite des messages, je vais m'appliquer)

ah bin voila, tout s'explique, en effet, j'avais occulte le principal argument:
l'usage que l'on fait du ipod.

et puis en plus de ca, j'avais meme pas remarque que l'un etait en memoire flash et l'autre en disque dur, bigre, je me sens un peu minable sur le coup, en fait, si je comprends bien, ces deux ipods ne sont comparables que par leur nom "ipod".

pour les 136 euros, j'ai juste fait la difference entre le prix de l'ipod video original et le nouveau prix.
les prix indiques sur mon premier message.

hum, attention, je precise que je parle uniquement des modeles presents sur le refurb, pas des nouveaux.

mais je ne regrete pas d'avoir poste parce que tous vos arguments m'eclairent bien, en effet, je vais devoir prendre mon temps pour savoir precisement a quoi je destine l'ipod.

quand je parle de la concurrence, la encore, je me gourre, parce que je pensais a mon lecteur mp3 samsung, mais finalement, il est plus cher, et moins pratique ne serait ce que pour les sequences video qui doivent etre encodees dans un format introuvable sur mac.

en bref, j'ai appris plein de trucs sur l'ipod, ce qui me remet bien en face pour ma reflexion, c'est cool.
ca fait du bien de faire partie de la macfamily, merci pour vos posts, et petit detail negligeable:
c'est beyond et pas beyong, mais vu que je suis super fort pour les fautes de frappe, je ne tant tienndraient pa rigueurre :rateau:
peace.


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

beyond a dit:


> pour les 136 euros, j'ai juste fait la difference entre le prix de l'ipod video original et le nouveau prix.



On était dans la comparaison iPod nano vs iPod Vidéo ... j'ai donc continué dans cette logique


----------



## jem25 (20 Septembre 2006)

bah moi je suis degoute j'ai commande un ipod 30 G a 219E lundi et aujourd'hui il est a 189....et en plus y'a les 60 giga a 239 soit 30 euros de plus que celui que j'ai achete.....Merci apple


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

jem25 a dit:


> bah moi je suis degoute j'ai commande un ipod 30 G a 219E lundi et aujourd'hui il est a 189....et en plus y'a les 60 giga a 239 soit 30 euros de plus que celui que j'ai achete.....Merci apple



Pas la peine de faire   Ils ne voulaient pas te t&#233;l&#233;phoner non plus ... si jamais tu l'as achet&#233; sur l'AS tu peux le retourner


----------



## didisha (21 Septembre 2006)

jem25 a dit:


> bah moi je suis degoute j'ai commande un ipod 30 G a 219E lundi et aujourd'hui il est a 189....et en plus y'a les 60 giga a 239 soit 30 euros de plus que celui que j'ai achete.....Merci apple


 
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu le même problème avec l'iPod nano: j'ai payé le 1 GO le même prix que le 2 GO une semaine plus tard!
Je ne comprends vraiment pas la politique commerciale d'Apple qui consiste à ne prévenir personne (y compris ses propres distributeurs) de ses baisses de tarifs ou de ses nouveaux modèles; résultat: un manque à gagner important pour ses clients!
De quoi vous dégoûter d'Apple!


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Septembre 2006)

didisha a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu le même problème avec l'iPod nano: j'ai payé le 1 GO le même prix que le 2 GO une semaine plus tard!
> Je ne comprends vraiment pas la politique commerciale d'Apple qui consiste à ne prévenir personne (y compris ses propres distributeurs) de ses baisses de tarifs ou de ses nouveaux modèles; résultat: un manque à gagner important pour ses clients!
> De quoi vous dégoûter d'Apple!



Enfin c'est un peu pour toutes les boites pareil .... :mouais: Des fois je me demande si on vit dans le même monde. 
Si vous avez acheté sur l'AS vous pouvez l'échanger dans les 15 jours ... si vous l'avez acheté ailleurs,  assumez vos choix.


----------



## Claude number X (21 Septembre 2006)

Ah l&#224; l&#224; les pleureuses  
C'est vrai que ce serait un super discour commercial :
"Regarder nos nouveaux iPod, ils sont beaux et ergonomiques mais ne les achetez surtout pas, ils seront encore moins cher apr&#232;s leur mise &#224; jour"

Annoncer une baisse des tarifs ult&#233;rieure, c'est *LE* moyen de ne plus rien vendre jusqu'&#224; la date donn&#233;e. C'est pas avec ce genre de discours qu'une boite devient ou reste Leader dans un domaine.

Pour MicroSoft, nouveaux venus dans ce domaine OK, ils peuvent peut-&#234;tre inciter certains clients &#224; d&#233;caler et reporter leur achat &#224; coup d'annonce sur leur produit (quoi que ca m'a l'air mal barr&#233; pour les francais).
Pour Apple aucun int&#233;r&#234;t


----------



## iBapt (21 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Les iPod 30Go sont vraiment pas cher sur le refurb, mais sont-ils compatibles avec les nouvelles vidéos de l'iTunes Store (640 x 480), visiblement le nouvel iPod a toujours une résolution de 320 x 240, il a juste une meilleur luminosité (écran brillant).
La mise à jour du firmware suffit-elle pour lire ces vidéos... ?
Parce que à ce prix là, j'en prendrais bien un...


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2006)

J'en prendrais bien un aussi, voire deux, mais quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment ils sont livrés ? Parce que si c'est par transporteur (pour un iPod !) et qu'il n'y a personne à la maison... Par contre si c'est la poste, on peut espérer qu'ils le traitent comme n'importe quel paquet (avis de passage et retrait au guichet)


----------



## benkenobi (27 Septembre 2006)

Romuald a dit:


> J'en prendrais bien un aussi, voire deux, mais quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment ils sont livrés ? Parce que si c'est par transporteur (pour un iPod !) et qu'il n'y a personne à la maison... Par contre si c'est la poste, on peut espérer qu'ils le traitent comme n'importe quel paquet (avis de passage et retrait au guichet)



Avec les transporteurs tu as aussi un avis de passage et un centre ou tu peux retirer le colis (sans faire la queue 3h et avec un colis en bon état...).

Non, crois-moi il vaut mieux faire confiance à un transporteur qu'à La poste, ce n'est pas pour rien que tous les professionnels passent par les transporteurs !


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Avec les transporteurs tu as aussi un avis de passage et un centre ou tu peux retirer le colis (sans faire la queue 3h et avec un colis en bon état...).
> 
> Non, crois-moi il vaut mieux faire confiance à un transporteur qu'à La poste, ce n'est pas pour rien que tous les professionnels passent par les transporteurs !



Dont acte.  J'ai craqué pour deux 30g, avec livraison sur le lieu de travail.

Pas glop : le transporteur ne trouve pas l'adresse, et je dois aller les chercher à l'entrepot, à 10 bornes de chez moi (c'est plus loin que la poste !)
Moyen glop : j'attends debout dans l'algeco des dispatcheurs.

Par contre, glop, glop à récéption de la facture : 254 euros au lieu des 379 prévus à la commande. Ca paye largement l'essence, même si c'est une (heureuse) coincidence.

Pour la bonne bouche : le transporteur, c'est TNT, et il a un entrepot à 600 mètres, à vol d'oiseau, de mon turf. Mais les ipods étaient à l'entrepot du lieu de facturation, pas de livraison, allez comprendre !!


----------



## benkenobi (3 Octobre 2006)

Romuald a dit:


> Dont acte.  J'ai craqué *pour deux 30g*, avec livraison sur le lieu de travail.



euh tu sais y'a deux écouteurs sur un iPod, t'es pas obligé d'en acheter deux... 

et moi j'ai deux oreilles de libres, sinon, comme ça, en passant, quoi...


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2006)

Et ma chérie aussi, dont c'est justement l'anniversaire aujourd'hui, n'est-il pas :rateau:


----------



## Groumpff (5 Octobre 2006)

Je viens d'acheter un ipod nano 1ere Gen 2Go avec mon imac 20 sur le store éducation

... après remboursement ça fera le nano à 25 !

Imbattable je pense !


----------



## Paradise (5 Octobre 2006)

Groumpff a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter un ipod nano 1ere Gen 2Go avec mon imac 20 sur le store éducation
> 
> ... après remboursement ça fera le nano à 25 !
> 
> Imbattable je pense !



idem pour moi avec mon macbook pro c'est vraiment nikel


----------



## Nobody (6 Octobre 2006)

Et au vu de vos dates d'inscription, c'est encore plus incroyable comme coïncidence!


----------



## Paradise (7 Octobre 2006)

Dingue j'avais pas capté...


----------

